# In which place of Middle -Earth would u like live..



## Legolas_The Elf (Mar 17, 2002)

Rivendell:
Lothlorien:
Mirkwood:
Shire:
Isengard:
Mordor:
Gondor:


----------



## Kit Baggins (Mar 17, 2002)

I wanna live in the Shire  .

~Kit


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 17, 2002)

Rivendell definently.


----------



## gimli_alvevenn (Mar 17, 2002)

*Rivendell.*

I'm probably the first dwarf who would wanna live withe the elves, but they call me Gimli elvellon, or in english, Gimli, friend of elves. So my favourite place is Rivendell!!!


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 17, 2002)

Rivendell sounded like the most fun.


----------



## Hama (Mar 18, 2002)

Lothlorien the most beautiful and enchanted place in all of middle earth, the place that most reminds one of the beauty of Valinor.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hama _
> *Lothlorien the most beautiful and enchanted place in all of middle earth, the place that most reminds one of the beauty of Valinor. *




I would say lorien but i would also like to live in Gondolin and Nargathrond and numenore and valinor.


----------



## Hama (Mar 18, 2002)

So would I (btw there is a similar thread in I believe the Silmarillion Forum, although I cannot swear to that). But unfortunately Numenor, Valinor, Gondolin and Nargothrond are not in Middle Earth in the third age.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 18, 2002)

As Gondolin is not included I would have to choose Gondor.
It would be cool to live in Minas Tirith amongst the heroic fighters of Gondor.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 18, 2002)

Living in one of the mountains just to the north of Mirkwood would
be ideal.From there I would be able to terrorize any wayward Elves
or men unwise enough to lose their way.(Not that I presently do Sting!)


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 18, 2002)

I couldn't decide between Rivendell or Lothlorien. Both are so nice.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 18, 2002)

i would want to spend part of my life in all those places. so i cant vote.


----------



## Prince Legolas (Mar 20, 2002)

I would like to live in Rivendell because there is quite a bit going there and I would get to meet lots of different people.


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 20, 2002)

I wonder what it would be like to live in Mordor. So dark and dreary(at times, probably winter)


----------



## Camille (Mar 20, 2002)

I like Lothlorien better!!! But if you make me choose any place in all tolkien Stories I think that my choice will be the Blessed realm!!!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Mar 20, 2002)

We don't get a choice of the dwarve dwellings? I would choose Moria. I don't know why, but I feel some sort of conetion with the dwarves.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 20, 2002)

Being a noldorian prince, i would chose my quarters to be in Rivendell. With all my fellow Noldor brethen.


----------



## zeuqirne (Mar 21, 2002)

lothlorien is the best!!! who in his right mind doesn't want to live there???


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 22, 2002)

Lórien is a kickass place, no doubt: but I would still vote for Greenwood the Great (morosely here called 'Mirkwood'). Imagine the sheer immensity an size of the place! And it has been there since the creation of Arda, so it must be a very interesting place..
But why is there no locations from Beleriand?! Menegroth? Hithlum? Doriath? (Doriath would have been a very kickass place as well, and the forest where Eöl lived).


----------



## Garwen (Jul 6, 2004)

Rivendell, because it is a place of beauty and knowlage.


----------



## Dragon Sword (Jul 7, 2004)

I choose Lothlorien, but you know I would be traveling the entire land, so it would only be home for a short time every year or two. But it is central enough to everywhere.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 8, 2004)

The Shire 1st and foremost. After that, probably Lothlorien, because the elf hotties are there. Then maybe Mirkwood, Lake-Town (Smaug's remains are there, I'd plunder them), or Minas Tirith.


----------



## krash8765 (Jul 10, 2004)

what would be better then the shire? you do a little yardwork in the day and you can drink and smoke all night! plus you can eat as much as you want without having to worry about getting fat!


----------



## Niirewen (Jul 12, 2004)

For me, the Shire would be the ideal place to live. Everything would be so peaceful and light-hearted.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 18, 2004)

I always wanted to live in Ithilien. It sounds like a beautiful wilderness, but not too far from civilization. Henneth Annun would be an awesome place to live. It would be cool to help the land recover from the effects of the war and the orcs.


----------



## flame (Jul 20, 2004)

i would like to live in rivendell


----------



## Turin (Jul 20, 2004)

I wouldn't mind living in some of the places on the poll, but as I've said before, Gondolin would be my first choice . Second choice would be Greenwood, as Lanty said, its huge, its old, and its freakin' awesome!


----------



## Courtney (Jul 26, 2004)

I would like to live in the Shire. I always thought I would be a hobbit. And I would very much like to listen to all the gossip about the "adventurous" hobbits.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Aug 10, 2004)

Definatly the Shire!
I am a Hobbit at heart. I love grassy hills and little rivers.
Everything about being a Hobbit sound so easy.

Always,
Hobbit-queen

P.S. Hobbits Rock!!!!!


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, since I am closer to Elves than to any other race on Middle Earth, I'd have to choose between Lothlorien and Rivendell. And while Lothlorien is a beautiful realm, I would prefer the knowledge and history stored within Rivendell. A quiet place where to study what is in the past and what the future might bring, a quiet place to sing and watch the tidings of the world go by.


----------



## Aglarband (Aug 16, 2004)

Gondor, Men is the future of Middle-Earth and if I want to be anywhere is where the future is. That and the city is huge, seven tired, and I've had an obsession with it ever since I got the Middle-Earth Atlas.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 16, 2004)

I would love to live in Isengard pre-Saruman's betrayal. The whole ring of Isengard was absolutely beautiful, and you had the mountains on one side, the forest on another, and the rolling hills of Rohan on another, it would be great, everywhere you look would be beautiful!


----------



## elf_queen (Aug 24, 2004)

I would, of course, be a major middle-earth movie star, so I would have houses in Lothlorien, Rivendell, Gondor, and the Shire.


----------



## Inwë Aranel (Aug 26, 2004)

Mae govannen. ihm Aranel...
I have chosen Lotlórien, because, I feel it described like a little space in heaven.

Namárië..
See ya ;oD


----------



## AustintheGreen (Aug 27, 2004)

Maeglin said:


> I would love to live in Isengard pre-Saruman's betrayal. The whole ring of Isengard was absolutely beautiful, and you had the mountains on one side, the forest on another, and the rolling hills of Rohan on another, it would be great, everywhere you look would be beautiful!


I also voted for Isengard. The description of it in the book was always so appealing to me.  The road, and the outer wall, the mountains, surrounded by all of that rich beautiful country. Not to mention having the Ents next door. If I were Saruman, man... I would have railed against Mordor! No way I would want to give up all of that for power.


----------



## Ronaldinho (Aug 28, 2004)

The Shire during the Summer and Rivendell in the winter.


----------



## Narsil (Sep 5, 2004)

I hate winter. Lothlorien would be the place! I like how time is altered there and all that is old is preserved. Very nice.  

...Then Rivendell and The Shire.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 8, 2005)

This was a hard question for me to answer. It was a tie between Rivendell and the Shire, but I chose the Shire because it seems a more cheerful, calm, and beautiful place than Rivendell. However, the place I wanted to live in the most wasn't on the list of choices and that was Bree. But I figured that the Shire was the next best thing.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 8, 2005)

Excuse me? _Where_ is Rohan on that poll?  

Because that's where I want to live. With the occasional winter in Mirkwood and some travels around the Long Lake.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 8, 2005)

well i obviously chose Lothlorien to be with my Noldorin fellow Galadriel, but Mirkwood was my second choice.


----------



## King Aragorn (Dec 9, 2005)

I think that I'd want to live in Gondor. I love the White City!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, I'm going for the Shire (and so is Majimaune) because there are hobbits there. Hobbits are cool, like food, are funny and don't give a stuff about anything unless they recieve a magical ring which is the most dangerous thing around.


----------



## Gabba (Dec 9, 2005)

probably feel most at home in the shire


----------



## WeaselRedeemer (Dec 9, 2005)

Mordor, after the War of the Ring. I would want to continue the fight against evil and make sure all the bad creatures were destroyed. Plus imagine all the freaky ghost stories you'd acquire from living in a house built on or near Baradur.


----------



## Mith (Dec 10, 2005)

1 - Shire, for the parties....
2 - Lothlorien, for the marvellous trees....

I can't choose among all the places there are in the Middle-earth. they are so many, and they are all fantastic...


----------



## Voronwë (Dec 12, 2005)

Eryn Lasgalen in the Autumn, Rivendell in the winter, the Shire in the spring and Lothlorien in the summer

Midsummer break - Isengard.

(I just noticed, thats kind of like a loop route )


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 13, 2005)

Lothlorien! Lothlorien! The forest of the Elves where Celeborn and Galadriel dwell. 
I would like to live there. I love forests and according to the LotR (and me) it is the most beautiful place in Middle earth. Reading the passage of Lothlorien makes me feel great


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 13, 2005)

You forgot one place, where I set my Forest of the Last Elves- Fangorn. What's wrong with good old Entish fun and talking tree-herders? I would live there!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 13, 2005)

Fanghorn is a beautiful place, I remember when we first awakened the trees thousands of years ago, marvellous days. And now, so many are asleep. Fanghorn is a beautiful place, but Lothlorien is my first place. So yeah heres my top five:

1. Lothlorin
2. Eryn Lasgalen(Mirkwood for all of you that didnt know!)
3. Fanghorn (my current dwellings)
4. The Old Forest in the Shire
5. Rivindell


----------



## Balchoth (Dec 20, 2005)

Mordor and east. 

Mordor is brimming with promise. Take a walk down The Southern Road and pick your own skulls for Halloween. Need a break from terror, take a bus to the top of Mount Doom and feel your stress melt away. Sports events take place beyond the Black Gate. Mordor can be reached via The Harad Road, Dead Marshes, and Morgul Road. Excursions can be reached via chariot to the Sea of Rhun where you can enjoy ME's only fully nude beach resort!

Mordor and you, perfect together.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Dec 24, 2005)

Gondor! Such a beautiful country. More specifically, I'd like to be in Minas Tirinth because the paintings by Ted Naismith make it look so cool (and they are so accurate to Tolkiens words). I always have a hard time picturing Tolkiens imagery and I find Naismith's paintings to be incredibly helpful to my stunted imagination. And Gondor looks the most beautiful!


----------



## wizard2c (Dec 24, 2005)

Rivendell.......
but I enjoy my timeline in space.


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Dec 24, 2005)

I said Lothlórien, just because its timeless beauty would be so wonderful. Thse Shire and Rivendell would be tied for second (and a close second at that).

I would say Mordor (being more after my character), but it's such an ugly place. What can I say? Sauron had no eye for aesthetics.


----------

